# Kayak is featured in a video about his rescue



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Well, it's been a while since I've been here!
I wanted to share this video of Kayak, he's 1 year old now. When he was a baby, he was brought to our rescue station because he was very sick, but he's doing great now.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Love this!  Super Kayak is the man!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Kayak was so lucky to find his way to you!!!!


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Great to "see" you again. 

He is just adorable. I love the way he's nomming on the mealies.

Great job!!!


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

This touched my heart. It really made my day!


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Well isn't this just the cutest thing. EVER.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thanks guys! I'm so proud of him.


----------



## Brittany (Sep 15, 2013)

This is a beautiful video! Thanks for sharing, helps reminds us that there truly are great people in this world. You go Kayak!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Well, I have another video to share. We were interviewed yesterday by out local news station.

http://www.thv11.com/news/article/283741/2/Little-Rock-hedgehog-becomes-internet-star

And his original video has had over 37,000 views now! Wow!


----------



## SiouxzieKinz (Oct 10, 2013)

That is so exciting about the YouTube video and the news story. Yay - go Kayak. Its very heartwarming to see and a great lesson to instill in kids - "you fall down, get back up and try again." I'd really love to find some way to incorporate this into my classroom lesson plans!

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hee, that's so awesome!  A great video & story, and I love that they made sure to mention the HWS too. Hopefully this gets more people interested in donating to the organization, and maybe adopting a rescue hedgie.  Woohoo for you and Kayak!


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank you for posting this video! Every time I feel sad or down I watch it and always makes me feel so much better! <3 much love to you and Kayak


----------

